# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Algea Eating Shrimps



## Manu (Apr 1, 2004)

I bought 3 algea eating shrimps this weekend, and I'm wondering what else should I feed them beside algea that is available from the tank.

I'm also concerned about their size, as they are quite small. I'm worried that they will either:
1. be sucked in by the water intake from an Aqua-Clear 200,
2. be eated by the other larger fish. I have 2 tetras, 1 red tail shark, 2 mollies, 1 platy, 2 corys, 1 CAE.

Any suggestions


----------



## Manu (Apr 1, 2004)

I bought 3 algea eating shrimps this weekend, and I'm wondering what else should I feed them beside algea that is available from the tank.

I'm also concerned about their size, as they are quite small. I'm worried that they will either:
1. be sucked in by the water intake from an Aqua-Clear 200,
2. be eated by the other larger fish. I have 2 tetras, 1 red tail shark, 2 mollies, 1 platy, 2 corys, 1 CAE.

Any suggestions


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If they are Amano shrimp mine eat any food that is left over by the fish. Also I feed them zucchini & algae wafers. I know the corys will not bother the shrimp. The mollie & platy may if they are real small. The tetras & CAE should not. Not sure about the Redtail.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Red Tail will one day realize he can eat them as he growns and then poof they will all be gone.


----------



## ChrisS (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a mix of ghost, amano, and yellow whisker shrimp and they all seem quite good at staying out of my AquaClear filters. I do weekly water changes and filter maintenance and I've yet to find any baby shrimp inside any of the filters. The very few that I've found stuck to the intake tubes were probably already dead or dying.


----------



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Manu Amano shrimps eat just about everything, algae, fish food, old leaves, blood worms, half cooked peas [without the shells]. I drop an algae tablet in every other day and they swarm over it like locusts. I wouldnt worry about them being sucked into your filter, but your shark is one to look out for as it grows!


----------



## imported_JanS (Jan 31, 2004)

The best defense for them to be safe from other fish is to give them some cover the other fish can't get under. They also like to have a place like that to call home.

As the others said, they do a fine just eating the leftover food from other fish.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Since mine are pretty much done with cleaning alga, I now feed them 1/4 piece of catfish pellet. They LOVE this stuff; always go nuts when I squeesh some into the tank. Some even 'drink' them upside down along the water surface. Other bigger ones simply hog the whole piece with their fore claws and either hide in some spot or run away from others who are chasing them; reminds me of football, haha!Very amusing and funny to watch


Paul


----------

